# Baptizing Twins This Morning



## N. Eshelman (May 16, 2010)

Friends, This AM I have the privilege of baptizing twins. They are 4 months old, but had some early on difficulties that kept them from church- so today's the day! 

The names are Clark Luther and Grant Calvin. The parents asked me to preach from John 3 because there will be a lot of unbelieving family in attendance. The former (retired) pastor (who remains a member of presbytery and a member of our congregation) will be giving a meditation on the Larger Catechism 167 and challenging the congregation to 'improve upon their baptisms'. 

It's going to be a good Lord's Day. Give thanks that Christ builds his church... and often through the normal means of raising godly children.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 16, 2010)

That sounds like a blessed occasion! I pray that the preaching of the gospel will be effective in the hearts of the hearers today.


----------



## dudley (May 16, 2010)

I will pray tur preaching will inspire those in attenadance.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 16, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Friends, This AM I have the privilege of baptizing twins. They are 4 months old, but had some early on difficulties that kept them from church- so today's the day!
> 
> The names are Clark Luther and Grant Calvin. The parents asked me to preach from John 3 because there will be a lot of unbelieving family in attendance. The former (retired) pastor (who remains a member of presbytery and a member of our congregation) will be giving a meditation on the Larger Catechism 167 and challenging the congregation to 'improve upon their baptisms'.
> 
> It's going to be a good Lord's Day. Give thanks that Christ builds his church... and often through the normal means of raising godly children.


 
The baptisms went very well. While discussing the baptisms over a fellowship lunch- it was noted that in our 106 year history in LA this was the first time that twins were baptized in our congregation. 

Cool.


----------



## Mushroom (May 16, 2010)

Cool stuff, Pastor!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2010)

Those are great baptisms. I baptized quints about a year or so ago. It is still a subject of conversation!


----------



## Tim (May 17, 2010)

Those little guys have great names!


----------

